# Riding with a hip piercing



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

Hi all, much to my disgust my 16 year old daughter has had her hip pierced today  - I'm worried how this will affect her in terms of riding?  She starts an apprenticeship this week at a riding school which is obviously quite physical.  Anyone had their hip pierced?  If so, could you ride straight away (as the guy in the shop said she could before he took her money), what's the worry with infections, getting the piercing caught on clothing etc. Worried sick so any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Fools Motto (5 September 2011)

I've never heard of 'hip piercing'! Am I out of touch or old (or both?) But, can't imagine why anyone would want to have it done, or for the matter how it is done. (Think my hips have too much fat to pierce!) I would have thought it would cause a few issues though. Sorry. 16 yrs olds - who'd have 'em!


----------



## BigRed (5 September 2011)

why on earth would you want your hip pierced ?  I think you will find the riding school will tell her to remove it.


----------



## blitznbobs (5 September 2011)

i'm definite old.... i've never seen one but have  form of morbid curiosity!!


Bn
bx


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (5 September 2011)

It wont affect her riding whatsoever. What makes you think it would? 

If its sore under her Jods tell her to put a big square plaster over it.

Surface piercings dont last long at all, Id be more annoyed at the £25 (ish) she has just spent on a piercing that will last a few weeks at the most.


----------



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

Trust me you wouldn't want to see it! I can't believe that it's OK for a kid that age to walk into a shop and get it done.


----------



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			It wont affect her riding whatsoever. What makes you think it would? 

If its sore under her Jods tell her to put a big square plaster over it.

Surface piercings dont last long at all, Id be more annoyed at the £25 (ish) she has just spent on a piercing that will last a few weeks at the most.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this - I think it will affect her riding and physical movement as I can't think of an item of clothing that won't catch on it!  

So, the piercing will come out then?   It was £30 btw!


----------



## blood_magik (5 September 2011)

I can't think how it would affect her riding other than catching on clothing or if a horse tries to rub her.
Mine once managed to catch my belly bar on one of the rings of his dutch gag - agony 

Make sure she cleans it often - i use surgical spirits or a little tcp diluted when i have a new one.

ETA: most surface piercings grow out eventually - my eyebrow bar did


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (5 September 2011)

It is actually illegal for them to have pierced a 16 year old without your consent.


----------



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			It is actually illegal for them to have pierced a 16 year old without your consent.
		
Click to expand...

Really???? Off to do some research. thanks.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (5 September 2011)

While we are on the topic of piercings tell her not to go anywhere near an electric fence!

I used to have 13 piercings all over my body (im sure you can imagine) and one day decided to to bob through the electric fencing. It wasnt pleasant. 

Anyway OP, your daughter has just wasted £30 really. Sorry.


----------



## Spudlet (5 September 2011)

Well, at least by the sounds of it she's not stuck with it for the rest of her life, like she would be if she had got a tattoo!


----------



## Beyond_Birthday (5 September 2011)

Hip piercings are a surface piercing and so after time (usually a few months) the body rejects them and pushes them upward towards the surface of the skin and then they fall out.

Shouldn't affect her riding wise but I would be careful about her knocking it/brushing it up against something etc so get her to wear a big plaster over it at all times to stop it from being ripped out (my boyfriends hip piercing got ripped out once - owieee!)


----------



## blood_magik (5 September 2011)

Beyond_Birthday said:



			Hip piercings are a surface piercing and so after time (usually a few weeks) the body rejects them and pushes them upward towards the surface of the skin and then they fall out.

Shouldn't affect her riding wise but I would be careful about her knocking it/brushing it up against something etc so get her to wear a big plaster over it at all times to stop it from being ripped out (my boyfriends hip piercing got ripped out once - owieee!)
		
Click to expand...

Mine did too.. Luckily I was v. drunk so i didn't feel a thing


----------



## Jenni_ (5 September 2011)

Oh she's 16... Let her rebel ; )

I had my ears at 4 belly at 11 tongue at 15 again at 16, nipple at 16 then 19 and nose at 18. None have ever effected my riding ; )


----------



## Mynyddcymro (5 September 2011)

One of my best friends had this and she got on fine although she isn't horsey so doesn't ride. She also had the top of both wrists pierced and they always got caught on things. She eventually had to take them out and has horrible scars instead, the same with her hips!


----------



## Wolfie (5 September 2011)

It's a surface piercing, so the chances are her jods will rub the daylights out of it to the point she either uses a plaster when riding or takes it out. Surface piercings are usually short term anyway. 

Nothing wrong with a few tats and piercings, I think they look great! Not on a 16yo perhaps, they are too capricious and utterly whimsical. Most places will pierce from 16 and tattoo from 18, and I believe these reflect legal thresholds.


----------



## blood_magik (5 September 2011)

Wolfie said:



			It's a surface piercing, so the chances are her jods will rub the daylights out of it to the point she either uses a plaster when riding or takes it out. Surface piercings are usually short term anyway. 

Nothing wrong with a few tats and piercings, I think they look great! Not on a 16yo perhaps, they are too capricious and utterly whimsical. Most places will pierce from 16 and tattoo from 18, and I believe these reflect legal thresholds.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's only certain piercings at 16 such as ears, navel, eyebrow and nose - pretty sure everything else is 18 

and I agree that there's nothing wrong with a few piercings or tattoos - my work makes me cover them up


----------



## mulledwhine (5 September 2011)

Belly pierced at 11 !!!!! I am shocked


----------



## YorksG (5 September 2011)

She wouldn't be riding my horses with them in! This is partly because I can't stand the things, but also because if any falls etc then surely there is a danger of the studs, bars rings etc could be driven further into the body


----------



## Wolfie (5 September 2011)

blood_magik said:



			and I agree that there's nothing wrong with a few piercings or tattoos - my work makes me cover them up 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain, I keep mine under wraps and take the piercings out or use a clear retainer. Slaves to the wage! Hopefully the time is coming when body modifications will be met with more acceptance 

YorksG - I don;t think piercings are likely to be too dangerous, worst case scenario is really that they get ripped out, which would be unpleasant but not fatal.


----------



## Jenni_ (5 September 2011)

I like the pain that comes with them - better than tattoos at least they come out!


----------



## Tinypony (5 September 2011)

I've just done some You Tube'ing and feel slightly sick.  I am a complete wimp about stuff like that though.


----------



## ellie_e (5 September 2011)

Ive had my neck pierced for about 5 years and it hasnt grown out yet! It DOES sometimes catch on clothing, or my hat when riding, but causes no real problems!


----------



## Wolfie (5 September 2011)

ellie_e said:



			Ive had my neck pierced for about 5 years and it hasnt grown out yet! It DOES sometimes catch on clothing, or my hat when riding, but causes no real problems!
		
Click to expand...

My friend has had her neck done for quite a while as well, but when she went to get it done the piercer said it was more stable on the back of the neck, so tended to heal better. Areas with a lot of movement or abrasion don't last as well apparently.


----------



## ellie_e (5 September 2011)

Yeh i can see why, hip's etc will rub on clothing. My neck has fallen out a few times, and needed re piercing by my bf, as it closes up very quickly. I was once at a show and someone asked me to take my piercing out (he meant my lip) i politely told him we would be here all day as i had about 14 at the time!!


----------



## Dancing Queen (5 September 2011)

I must be really old! i only have ears done and that was enough for me!!!! 

Kids today! 

**gets out steradent**


----------



## OneInAMillion (5 September 2011)

I don't even have my ears pierced (far too much of a wimp!)


----------



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.  I know people have strong ideas about piercings and as adults thats fine - I guess you look at things differently when you're a mum, and I know she's not old enough to be making these decisions by herself.  She had her navel done and it got horribly infected and had to be removed after antibiotics so I know she won't look after it. 

I personally don't like piercings but at least it's only a nasty scar to her hip/(to match the one on her belly button).  I don't see the point in needlessly scarring yourself.  Least it's not a tattoo (I have one that I HATE and deeply regret.). I hope the riding school tell her she has to take it out as I can't see how on earth it's safe on her hip - doing such a physical job it is bound to get caught.


----------



## ellie_e (5 September 2011)

If she wants to get these piercings she should be able to look after them correctly!! TCP works wonders, stings like hell though!!  I had my 1st tattoo at 15, which i regreat but have a further 10 which i love! My dad goes mad everytime i come home with something else but i am 22 now!


----------



## Oberon (5 September 2011)

I take it the hip piercing is a dermal anchor?

It's only a teeny spike.

I'd be more worried about tight fitting jodhpurs causing friction and infecting. Perhaps a dressing and some big knickers over the top?

Age restrictions apply for certain piercings, but a dermal anchor is so minor I believe they can be done under 18 without parental consent.

Hopefully she went to a reputable piercer and not somewhere that will give her hepatitis.....


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			I take it the hip piercing is a dermal anchor?

It's only a teeny spike.

I'd be more worried about tight fitting jodhpurs causing friction and infecting. Perhaps a dressing and some big knickers over the top?

Age restrictions apply for certain piercings, but a dermal anchor is so minor I believe they can be done under 18 without parental consent.

Hopefully she went to a reputable piercer and not somewhere that will give her hepatitis.....
		
Click to expand...

HAHA  I would imagine the hip piercing is for other ppls viewing so I can't see her wearing big knickers!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (5 September 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh i just googled them, aren't they pretty!!


----------



## ngrace (5 September 2011)

Its probably not a dermal anchor, but an actual bar with ball at each end. I hope its not a metal one, it should be plastic and slightly bent. 


It wont last, I had one about an inch under my belly button for a month or so, they just dont settle. Now I have two ugly dots under my belly button.


----------



## nikCscott (5 September 2011)

Dermols just drop out don't they? And put in such a place it won't last 2 minutes stick a plaster on and tell her to 'suck it up and remember not to be so daft next time' The £30 could have bought something that would of lasted a lot longer.

I used to be 'that' kid and I had piercings and a tattoo but in places so not to affect my riding or day to day stuff- I want another tat on my foot but know my riding boots with rub it.


----------



## nikCscott (5 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			Hopefully she went to a reputable piercer and not somewhere that will give her hepatitis.....
		
Click to expand...

CHRIST- don't panic Mum- I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

It wont last, I had one about an inch under my belly button for a month or so, they just dont settle. Now I have two ugly dots under my belly button.[/QUOTE]

She already has the ugly dots around her navel and by the sounds of it will soon have a matching one on her hip.  I hope it does drop out soon.  Bl**dy kids.


----------



## clevelandbay (5 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			Hopefully she went to a reputable piercer and not somewhere that will give her hepatitis.....
		
Click to expand...

She did it without my consent so I've no idea where she went and whether it's a reputable place or not.


----------



## ellie_e (5 September 2011)

Hip piercings ARNT dermol's. There a stainless steel bar bent in the middle


----------



## navaho (5 September 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			Oh she's 16... Let her rebel ; )

I had my ears at 4 belly at 11 tongue at 15 again at 16, nipple at 16 then 19 and nose at 18. None have ever effected my riding ; )
		
Click to expand...

You must have very understanding parents...no way in a million years would i let any of mine have anything like that done at such young ages. My daughter wants snake bites & ive told her shes wasnt having them done till shes 16 (which she is next month sadly)...for that matter i only let her dye her hair for the first time last year lol. I really dont get all these weird piercings at all....& dont even go there with ear stretcher thingys, which my daughter has got & i didnt notice for ages. Thankfully the rest of my kids have no interest in piercings of any sort.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (5 September 2011)

Ouch I can imagine how painful that would be if it got caught...I've got 9 piercings and one tattoo (all piercings are in my ears, can be removed and my tattoo is on my shoulder so easily hidden - the conditions set by my mum! I am 22 by the way!!!) if my horse catches my ear even though they've been done for years, it still stings!!!
Illegal for under 18s I'm afraid - I had to produce ID for my cartilage piercings and my tattoo - my ear lobe ones were fine.
K x


----------



## blood_magik (5 September 2011)

Some places are pretty strict about piercing/tattooing under 16 - some don't seem to care. I was 14 when I got my first tattoo and I think I was 15 when I got a cartilage piercing


----------



## Oberon (5 September 2011)

blood_magik said:



			Some places are pretty strict about piercing/tattooing under 16 - some don't seem to care. I was 14 when I got my first tattoo and I think I was 15 when I got a cartilage piercing
		
Click to expand...

And these are the places that frighten me. 

I got my first tattoo in the back of a junk shop on my 16th birthday (I lied to the tattooist). It's a dreadful tattoo. 

I'm damn lucky it was clean.

If I'd gone to a halfway decent place, they'd have told me to get lost until 18 and I wouldn't have a 'Pegasus' on my belly that looks more like a My Little Pony with smallpox


----------



## ellie_e (5 September 2011)

I was under 18 and mostly under 16 when i had all my piercings! All well known places too!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (5 September 2011)

After I got my tatt done at Selfridges, I won't go anywhere else for piercings etc now - I found it all so professional and rather scary when I think about the little dark corners of shops I've had one or two piercings done in probably by someone with a Microsoft certificate and a drink habit!!!!
K x


----------



## MrsHutt (5 September 2011)

This thread has given me the heeby geebies!    The thought of piercings being pulled out makes me feel sick!  I have pierced ears and won't ride in anything other than the tiniest studs - even then, I am conscious of the possibility of them being pulled out - bit of a wimp, I know - it is bordering on a phobia!

I guess it's too late to do anything now - with any luck, by the sounds of it, it won't last long and maybe the school will make her take it out anyway.


----------



## Hollie15 (5 September 2011)

Just looked up hip piercing.....am tempted now, was looking for something else to get pierced. Will they ALL grow out though? That is ming mong!!

And as for her doing it against your will, I am 22, and am sure if i was told not to when I was her age, I would to spite my parents. Teenagers are horrid creatures!!


----------



## ellie_e (5 September 2011)

Hollie all surface piercings will grow out eventually, however mine has lasted very well, i look after it as it still needs cleaning now and again, but i also have a flesh tunnel which i clean every day anyway, so i think if you have good management then it will last longer.


----------



## Hollie15 (5 September 2011)

Scary Stuff! I got belly, nose, ear and just got tragus done. But all my others have been fine. A lobe piercing was ripped out when I was young, friend accidentally caught it. Have a upside down V in my lobe now. 
Anyway that will put me off for a while.  I'll get a tat instead lol!


----------



## CalllyH (5 September 2011)

Why would you have this done? It looks ugly. Picture two on the link, not nice at all. 

http://cheapplasticmodel.com/marys-garden-skirt-work-in-progress/

Make her have a warm salt bath every night until it heals properly or hold an egg cup of warm salt water over it when she lies down for five minutes, it really helps it heal.


----------



## Quadro (5 September 2011)

Ew that looks disgusting!! i would think that would rub and the quicker its taken out then the severity of the scaring will be less!
Q


----------



## Ravenwood (6 September 2011)

I am pretty sure that teenage kids are sent to try us!

My daughter told me (by text) a day before we were due to go on holiday to Portugal that she had had her belly button pierced    She is 15!  She had walked into a shop with her friend (also 15) and had it done two month previous but was too scared to tell me 

I was so shocked and so upset that I said I would go on holiday alone and not take her (although I did in the end - being the softy that I am!)  

I could have gone to the shop and made merry hell but I don't suppose it would do any good as its done now and kids these days looks so much older than they are   She is very tall and could easily pass for 18.

OP - hopefully your daughter will find it extremely uncomfortable riding and working at the RS and wish she never had it done in the first place - she may well learn a lesson from it!


----------



## perfect11s (6 September 2011)

clevelandbay said:



			Hi all, much to my disgust my 16 year old daughter has had her hip pierced today  - I'm worried how this will affect her in terms of riding?  She starts an apprenticeship this week at a riding school which is obviously quite physical.  Anyone had their hip pierced?  If so, could you ride straight away (as the guy in the shop said she could before he took her money), what's the worry with infections, getting the piercing caught on clothing etc. Worried sick so any advice gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

 I guess she is just finding her way in the world I guess she will do the exact opposit of what you would like, hopefully its a passing phase maybe say nothing and let her get on with it it  hopefully she will realise piecing apart from ears  looks a mess and grow out of it ...
but as long as she is safe and healthy well thats whats realy important.....


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 September 2011)

perfect11s said:



			I guess she is just finding her way in the world I guess she will do the exact opposit of what you would like, hopefully its a passing phase maybe say nothing and let her get on with it it  hopefully she will realise piecing apart from ears  looks a mess and grow out of it ...
but as long as she is safe and healthy well thats whats realy important.....
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. My teenagers used to ask my opinion before doing something stupid, I'd say what I thought, they'd go off and do it anyway, I'd sigh and wait to pick up the pieces while resisting the temptation to say 'I told you so'.
 My secret weapon was the older siblings/ sensible friends, whose advice held more street cred than mine.

OP, I'm sure your daughter is lovely and worth a few grey hairs.


----------



## acrossthevalley (6 September 2011)

I would strongly advise your daughter to take responsibility for her actions and notify her new boss, manager and any riding instructors she may have. If a piercing gets pushed into the body it can cause a lot of internal damage. (as can underwire bra's). The point can puncture an organ and come back out again, leaving a small wound on the skin which is often missed. The punctured organ is often undetected  for a while causing more problems.
The boss may get her to sign somoething to say she takes personal full responsibility for wearing  non visible body piercings at work.


----------



## ellie_e (6 September 2011)

Its just a piercing at the end of the day, you can get a scar from anything! I&#8217;ve got a rather large scar on my leg, from a swimming pool of all things!! My dad hates them, and moans every time i get something else, but it doesn&#8217;t stop me from getting it done, if anything i do it all the more!! There&#8217;s worse things your daughter could be getting up to! And IF it does affect her riding, then she will have to make a decision on whether to take it out, chances are once healed she will put something over it to cover it from her breeches rubbing. A piercing does not affect her ability to work, i have a professional job and hide the majority of my tattoos and piercing&#8217;s without any issues.


----------



## flyingfeet (6 September 2011)

Never really understood the need to pierce something 

I did my belly (having nothing else done) after uni, and my god that hurt and never again. It also grew out, so pointless

As for the other piercing, well I don't think sticking metal in you enhances you looks and there is plenty of opportunity for pain around horses. 

Plus facial piercings make you look like a chav


Still how about this then folks


----------



## badgerdog (6 September 2011)

Mynyddcymro said:



			One of my best friends had this and she got on fine although she isn't horsey so doesn't ride. She also had the top of both wrists pierced and they always got caught on things. She eventually had to take them out and has horrible scars instead, the same with her hips!
		
Click to expand...

Silly billy !


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (6 September 2011)

I have 4 dermals in my hip. 
If it's  bar then it will grow out and leave a scar but if its dermals they'll stay in until removed.
Just keep them clean with salt water. Probably won't affect her riding..hasn't affected mine but they do occasionally catch on things and get puffy which hurts. Mine cost 100 all together which wasn't too bad. but keep them clean with a plaster over for as long as needed


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (6 September 2011)

The point can puncture an organ and come back out again, leaving a small wound on the skin which is often missed.
		
Click to expand...

I would be really interested to hear any cases of this? I didn't think it was possible? do you have any links to articles or anything?


----------



## Silent Knight (6 September 2011)

I train horsecare and ridng diplomas and peircings of any form are not to worn whilst riding or working with horses. 

BHS guidelines state that piercings and jewelrey should be removed. Insurance can be comprimised if piercings are not removed even those that are not visible.

She would not be training on my yard wearing one.


----------



## Kokopelli (6 September 2011)

Don't whatever you do let her get it infected. I've gone through hell with my belly piercing and now have a beefy sized abscess and once I'm allowed to take it out will have a nasty scar.


----------



## Elbie (6 September 2011)

What the bejesus? You can get your hip pierced!

Glad I finished my lunch before reading this post!


----------



## Mince Pie (6 September 2011)

Just a quick, every single piercing I have had has got infected despite being religious about cleaning it!
I'd just breathe and accept that she has done it, the more you come down on her the more she will rebel!


----------



## Kokopelli (6 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Just a quick, every single piercing I have had has got infected despite being religious about cleaning it!
I'd just breathe and accept that she has done it, the more you come down on her the more she will rebel!
		
Click to expand...

Could you be allergic to the metal?


----------



## Mince Pie (6 September 2011)

I don't think so as I still have the piercings (belly and ear), I think it's just an initial reaction.


----------



## Mince Pie (6 September 2011)

Jen_Cots said:








Click to expand...

I actually think that that is quite sexy, although personally I'd do it on my back with smaller rings. 



TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			I have 4 dermals in my hip. 





Click to expand...

That's really pretty, hmmm may have to look further into those, were they expensive and how were they done?


----------



## OneInAMillion (6 September 2011)

^^^ I think I read that the 4 cost £100 altogether


----------



## kittykatcat (6 September 2011)

The words 'hip' and 'piercing' together have very nearly caused me to throw my lunch up.....WHAT!????!!!


----------



## acrossthevalley (6 September 2011)

Tiny Fluffy Coblet said:



			I would be really interested to hear any cases of this? I didn't think it was possible? do you have any links to articles or anything?
		
Click to expand...

I recieved the info on equine specific  first aid courses.  If a rider has breathing problems with no visible obstructions, do not rule out the possibility of a punctured lung due to a body piercing.


----------



## ngrace (6 September 2011)

ellie_e said:



			Hollie all surface piercings will grow out eventually, however mine has lasted very well, i look after it as it still needs cleaning now and again, but i also have a flesh tunnel which i clean every day anyway, so i think if you have good management then it will last longer.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I only clean mine about once a month, if that!:S And my surface piercing was a plastic bent bar, apparently they are much better than metal bent or straight bars for healing. Obviously mine didnt heal that well though, but I think that was my fault.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (6 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			That's really pretty, hmmm may have to look further into those, were they expensive and how were they done?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

100 for all 4 
Watch it on youtube, search microdermal hip piercings  
They make a small incision and then stretch it slightly and pop it in  its very quick.
xx


----------

